
Reining in CEO compensation and curbing the rise of inequality - howard941
https://www.epi.org/publication/reining-in-ceo-compensation-and-curbing-the-rise-of-inequality/
======
mdorazio
"To boost the power of shareholders, fundamental changes to corporate
governance have to be made. One key example of such a fundamental change would
be to provide worker representation on corporate boards."

Let's be honest, this isn't going to happen any time soon. Any serious effort
to get inequality in corporate pay under control at this point either needs to
come from taxation on the government side or significant worker & customer
preference on the labor side (i.e. young workers need to vocally stop trying
to work for companies with lopsided pay scales). That last one is also
unlikely, though, since everyone likes to think they're just a few years away
from being a big corporate exec themselves.

